
The Dating App for People Who Travel - taigeair
https://www.fairytrail.app/
======
BugsJustFindMe
Is this supposed to be a Show HN? It's a fucking landing page with no details
and an email harvester. Woohoo.

Oh boy does this sound like a terrible idea to me. I mean...I want to like it.
I really wish I could. But the only thing that makes first dates sane and safe
is when a person can just peace the fuck out at any time if they feel
uncomfortable. What am I supposed to do on the second day of my 2 day sailing
trip if the other person turns out to be a piece of shit? Go home? Do you
reimburse me?

Are you asking someone to be away from any safety net with a person they don't
know who, because it's a dating app, has dangerous expectations? What's your
don't get raped and murdered on a tropical island safety story? Please tell me
that you've at least thought about these things.

